# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Առողջ ապրելակերպ >  Ակտիվ կինեզոթերապիայի Բուբնովսկու մեթոդը

## Jarre

Էս թեման պետք է բացեի մոտ ինը տարի առաջ։ Բայց անգամ հիմա, երբ կարանտինի շնորհիվ ազատ ժամանակս ավելի շատ է հասկանում եմ, որ պատրաստ չեմ թեման բացել էն ֆորմատով որի մասին էսքան տարի մտածում էի։ Ես ցանկանում էի ամեն մի վարժությունը բացի վիդեոյով ցույց տալուց նաև բացատրեի թե ինչպես պետք է անել։ Բայց ես պատրաստ չեմ դա անել։ Ուղղակի կդնեմ վիդեոները։ Պարզապես մի քանի՝ իմ կարծիքով կարևոր մտքեր.

Ամեն մի վարժություն տեղադրում եմ առանձին վիդեոյով, դրա համար էլ թեմայում կլինեն լիքը վիդեոներՎիդեոները տեղադրում եմ այն հերթականությամբ որը ռեկոմենդացիա է անում ԲուբնովսկինՎարժությունները բաժանված են երկու մասի. 1) ինտենսիվ վարժություններ; 2) растяжка (այս բառի իմ իմացած ու գտած հայերեն տարբերակները շատ անբնական են հնչում)։ Սկզբում հարկավոր է սովորել և ընտելանալ ինտենսիվ մասին։ Հետո կարելի է անցնել երկրորդ մասին։ Ընդհանրապես իդեալական է երկու մասերը անել մեկ օրվա ընթացքում։ Բայց ժամանակի ու նագռուզկայի հետ կապված կարող է դժվար լինել։ Ընտրեք ձեզ հաճելի գրաֆիկ և նագռուզկայի աստիճանը։*Ես բժիշկ չեմ։ Սա ոչ թե շաբլոնային անսիրտ, պատասխանատությունից խուսափող մեկնաբանություն է, այլ պարզապես փաստի արձանագրում և մեծ ցանկություն՝ բերել օգուտ և ոչ թե վնաս։ Ինքներդ որոշեք, խորհրդակցեք մասնագետների հետ՝ զբաղվել այս վարժություններով թե ոչ։ Կոնկրետ ինձ ահավոր շատ օգնել և օգնում են։ Բայց էլի եմ կրկնում, ես կոմպետենտ չեմ այս հարցում պարզապես կիսվում եմ ինֆորմացիայով և վիդեոներով։*Բուբնովսկու մասին ինֆորմացիա կարող եք ստանալ տարբեր աղբյուրներից։ Այդ աղբյուրներից մեկն էլ իր պաշտոնական կայքն է. http://www.bubnovsky.org/Անձամբ ես սկսել եմ օրեկան տասնհինգ րոպեյով։ Կամ ամեն վարժությունը 5 անգամ կատարելով։ Այսպիսով տասնհինգ րոպեյվա մեջ կարող եք հասցնել մոտ 10-15 վարժություն։ Ամեն օր ավելացրեք մի քանի նոր վարժություններ՝ հների հետ մեկտեղ։ Շատերի մոտ ամբողջ առաջին մասը տևում է 30 րոպե՝ ամեն վարժությունը 10 անգամ անելու դեպքում։Այն վարժությունները որոնք պետք է անեք ծնկաչոք (գիտեմ, որ կարա այլ ասոցիացիաներ առաջացնի էս բացատրությունս, բայց ամեն դեպքում....), ծնկաչոք վարժությունների դեպքում անպայման հոգ տարեք որ ծնկների տակ շատ փափուկ լինի։ Այդ նպատակով ոմանք փոքր բարձիկներ են օգտագործում, որոնք դնում են ծնկների տակ։ Ես Դոմինիկյանում չեմ գործածում նման բաներ, քանի որ կարող եմ տրոպիկական պարտեզում խոտի վրա անել վարժությունները (սա գրել եմ լոպազանալու համար)։ Բայց շատ կարևոր է, որ ծնկները չցավան և կոմֆորտ լինի։Զգույշ եղեք ինտենսիվության հարցում։ Պետք չի այնքան արագ անել, որ շնչներդ կտրվի ու ձեզ վատ զգաք։ Այո՛, այս վարժությունները պետք է արվեն արագ, սակայն չափավոր։ Կարդիո էֆեկտ կարող տալ։ Դա նորմալ է։Մկանային ցավերն էլ նորմալ են։ Սկզբի մեկ-երկու շաբաթը ես քայլում էի փայտից սարքած զոմբիի պես։ Բայց հետո ձեզ լրիվ ուրիշ մարդ կզգաք։ Ինչպես նորածին։ Վարժությունները երկու մասերը միասին անելու վերջում հնարավոր է ունենաք այն տիեզերական զգացողությունը, որ դուք չունեք մարմին։ Իմ մոտ պարբերաբար լինում է այդ զգացողությունը, որ կարծես մարմնից դուրս եկած լինես։ Պատճառը այն է, որ ոչ մի տեղդ չի ցավում ու չի անհանգստացնում (քանի տաք ես....)Եթե սկսեք կանոնավորաբար զբաղվել սրանով, ապա ժամանակի ընթացքում ձեզ մոտ կհայնտվեն առավել սիրելի վարժություններ։ Առանձին վիդեոներով դնելը շատ հեշտացնում է ձեր գործը։ Ձեզ ուղղակի մնում է հիշել ձեր սիրած վարժությունները համարներով։Վարժյությունները ամենալավը անում է էն բլոնդինկա փոքր, նիհար աղջիկը։ Ավելի շատ ուշադրություն դարձրեք թե ինքը ինչպես է անում։ Իրեն հաճախ են ցույց տալիս։Եվ վերջում. ոչ մեկը չի պնդում որ սա Բուբնովսկու ստեղծած վարժություններն են։ Այս վարժություններից շատերը, եթե ոչ բոլորը, վերցված են տարբեր մարմնամարզական տեխնիկաներից, յոգայից և այլ տեղերից։ Ես սա ընկալում եմ որպես վարժությունների հավաքածո։ Հեղինակը ինձ համար կարևոր չէ։Եվ ամենավերջում. Բուբնովսկու ելույթները մի լսեք։ Կա մեծ վտանգ որ ինքը կարա ահավոր ձևի ազդի ձեր ներվայն համակարգի վրա։ Ու հա, ինքը բիզնեսմեն ա նաև ով գումար ա աշխատում իրա մեթոդը վաճառելով։ Դրա համար պարզապես կենտրոնացեք այս վարժությունների վրա։ 

Սրանք էն հիմնական կարևոր կետերն էին։ Հիշե՛ք. սկսեք օրեկան 10-15 րոպե տրամադրելով։ Ու կամաց կամաց շատացրեք։ Մինչև լրիվ առաջին մասը կարողանաք հանգիստ անել։ Կամ՝ համեմատաբար հանգիստ։ Ձեր հարմարավետության համար բաժանում եմ օրերի՝ օրեկան 10 վարժություն։ Դուք սա կարաք կիսեք հինգի կամ կարող եք ավել անել։ Սա զուտ Ակումբի ֆորմատին հարմար լինելու համար եմ գրում, որ մի գրառման մեջ շատ վիդեոներ չլինեն։

Ձեզ բոլորին առողջ և ամուր *ՀՈԳԵՖԻԶԻՈԼՈԳԻԱԲԱՆԱԿԱՆ* վիճակ եմ մաղթում! 

===============================
Սա էլ մի տարվա առաջվա Անկապ օրագրում կատարածս գրառումը այս թեմայի հետ կապված։




> Ութ տարի առաջ որոշել էի Ակումբում մի թեմա բացեի մարմնամարզության կոնկրետ մի ձևի մասին։ DVD-ով ունեի վարժությունները։ Վերցրել էի ու կտրատել էի էնպես, որ ամեն մի վարժությունը առանձին վիդեո լինի ու տեղադրել էի Յութուբում բացած նոր ըքաունթում (ոչ իմ հիմնականում), էն նպատակով, որ հետո Ակումբում թեմա պիտի բացեմ ու ամեն մի վարժությունը բացատրեմ ու դնեմ վիդեոն։ Ես ժամանակին լուրջ խնդիրներ ունեի մեջքի հետ կապված ու էդ վարժությունների շնորհիվ շատ լավ էի ինձ զգում բոլոր առումներով։ Կարծում էի, որ շատերին հետաքրքիր կլինի։ Շատ էի ուզում կիսվել։
> 
> Դա էն ժամանակն էր, երբ նոր էի տեղափոխվել Դոմինիկյան։ Հետո նոր գործ, լիքը աշխատանք և այլն ու այդպես էլ մինչև էսօր թեման բացված չի։
> 
> Երեկ պատահաբար հիշեցի էդ Յութուբի աքաունթի մասին ու որոշեցի մտնել տեսնել ինչ վիճակ ա էնտեղ։ Ու ուղղակի ապշեցի ՝ տեսնելով, որ 3.500.000-ից ավել այցելություններ ու դիտումներ են եղել էդ ըքաունթում։ Իսկ վիդեոների դիտումների քանակը սկսվում է 26.000-ից մինչև 244.000։
> 
> Ու դա էն դեպքում, որ բացարձակապես ոչ մի տեղ հղում որևէ վիդեոի չեմ դրել ու ոչ մի աշխատանք չեմ տարել ըքաունթի վրա ՝ բացի վիդեոները ափլոդ անելուց։
> 
> Ասածս ի՞նչ ա։ Ես էլ չգիտեմ..... Ուղղակի ուզեցա կիսվել։

----------

ivy (17.05.2020), Sambitbaba (17.05.2020), Աթեիստ (17.05.2020), Արշակ (17.05.2020), Ծլնգ (18.05.2020)

----------


## Jarre

*ՄԱՍ 1*


*ՎԱՐԺՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ 1*



*ՎԱՐԺՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ 2*



*ՎԱՐԺՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ 3*



*ՎԱՐԺՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ 4*



*ՎԱՐԺՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ 5*



*ՎԱՐԺՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ 6*



*ՎԱՐԺՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ 7*



*ՎԱՐԺՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ 8*



*ՎԱՐԺՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ 9*



*ՎԱՐԺՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ 10*

----------


## Jarre

*ՄԱՍ 1*

*ՎԱՐԺՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ 11*



*ՎԱՐԺՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ 12*



*ՎԱՐԺՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ 13*



*ՎԱՐԺՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ 14*



*ՎԱՐԺՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ 15*



*ՎԱՐԺՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ 16*



*ՎԱՐԺՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ 17*



*ՎԱՐԺՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ 18*



*ՎԱՐԺՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ 19*



*ՎԱՐԺՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ 20*

----------


## Jarre

*ՄԱՍ 1*

*ՎԱՐԺՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ 21*



*ՎԱՐԺՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ 22*



*ՎԱՐԺՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ 23*



*ՎԱՐԺՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ 24*



*ՎԱՐԺՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ 25*



*ՎԱՐԺՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ 26*



*ՎԱՐԺՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ 27*



*ՎԱՐԺՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ 28*



*ՎԱՐԺՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ 29*



*ՎԱՐԺՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ 30*

----------


## Jarre

*ՄԱՍ 1*

*ՎԱՐԺՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ 31*



*ՎԱՐԺՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ 32*



*ՎԱՐԺՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ 33*



*ՎԱՐԺՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ 34*

----------


## Jarre

*ՄԱՍ 2
*

*ՎԱՐԺՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ 1*
Սրա վիդեոն չկա։ Նստում եք։ Ոտքերի թաթերը կպցնում եք իրար և փորձում եք մեջքը ձգելով գլուխը կպցնել ոտքի մատներին։ 

*ՎԱՐԺՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ 2*
Կրկին նստած, մեկ ոտքը ծալում ենք այնպես, որ թաթը կպնի пах-ին։ Իսկ մյուս ոտքը ուղիղ ձգված է։ Փորձում եք մարմնով պառկել այդ ձգված ոտքի վրա այնպես, որ ձեռքեռով կարողանաք բռնել ձգված ոտքի մատները։

*ՎԱՐԺՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ 3*



*ՎԱՐԺՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ 4*



*ՎԱՐԺՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ 5*



*ՎԱՐԺՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ 6*



*ՎԱՐԺՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ 7*



*ՎԱՐԺՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ 8*



*ՎԱՐԺՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ 9*



*ՎԱՐԺՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ 10*

----------


## Jarre

*ՄԱՍ 2*

*ՎԱՐԺՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ 11*



*ՎԱՐԺՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ 12*



*ՎԱՐԺՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ 13*



*ՎԱՐԺՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ 14*



*ՎԱՐԺՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ 15*



*ՎԱՐԺՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ 16*



*ՎԱՐԺՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ 17*



*ՎԱՐԺՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ 18*



*ՎԱՐԺՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ 19*



*ՎԱՐԺՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ 20*

----------

Varzor (18.05.2020)

----------


## Jarre

*ՄԱՍ 2*

*ՎԱՐԺՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ 21*



*ՎԱՐԺՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ 22*



*ՎԱՐԺՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ 23*



*ՎԱՐԺՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ 24*



*ՎԱՐԺՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ 25*



*ՎԱՐԺՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ 26*



*ՎԱՐԺՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ 27*



*ՎԱՐԺՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ 28*

----------

Varzor (18.05.2020), Արշակ (06.06.2020)

----------


## Արշակ

Էսօր արեցի առաջին մասի բոլոր վարժությունները՝ ամեն մեկը տաս անգամ։ Ահագին քրտնացրեց  :Jpit:   Հլը կփորձեմ մի շաբաթ ամեն օր անել, տեսնենք ինչ էֆեկտ կլինի

----------

Jarre (07.06.2020)

----------


## Jarre

*Ա Ր Շ Ա Կ*.........  :Love:  :Bux:  :Friends: 

Այսինքն էդ լրիվ երեսուն վարժությունները արել ե՞ս տասը հատ ամեն մեկից? Դու դեմք ես։ Եթե ցավեր ու ջղաձգումներ ունենաս չզարմանաս )) Նորմալ է։ 
Արշակ, ես էֆեկտը զգում եմ երբ կանոնավոր շաբաթը երեք անգամ անում եմ։ Օրը մեջ։ Մի անգամ եթե անես ու թողնես էլի կզգաս ինչ որ ազդեցություն, բայց ոչ այնքան որքան վաղը..... օյ, ինչ եմ ասում՝ բայց ոչ այնքան որքան եթե կանոնավոր անես։ Հետո անպայման գրի։ Ինձ շատ շատ հետաքրքիր է։ 

ՀԳ. էս գրառումիցդ հետո նենց քեզ մոտիկ և մտերիմ զգացի  :Love:  :Tongue:

----------

Արշակ (07.06.2020)

----------


## Արշակ

> *Ա Ր Շ Ա Կ*......... 
> 
> Այսինքն էդ լրիվ երեսուն վարժությունները արել ե՞ս տասը հատ ամեն մեկից? Դու դեմք ես։ Եթե ցավեր ու ջղաձգումներ ունենաս չզարմանաս )) Նորմալ է։ 
> Արշակ, ես էֆեկտը զգում եմ երբ կանոնավոր շաբաթը երեք անգամ անում եմ։ Օրը մեջ։ Մի անգամ եթե անես ու թողնես էլի կզգաս ինչ որ ազդեցություն, բայց ոչ այնքան որքան վաղը..... օյ, ինչ եմ ասում՝ բայց ոչ այնքան որքան եթե կանոնավոր անես։ Հետո անպայման գրի։ Ինձ շատ շատ հետաքրքիր է։ 
> 
> ՀԳ. էս գրառումիցդ հետո նենց քեզ մոտիկ և մտերիմ զգացի


Հա, առաջին մասի բոլոր 34 վարժություններն արել եմ, ամեն մեկը տաս անգամ  :Smile:  Ընդ որում, որոշ վարժություններ, որոնք սիմետրիկ չեն (օրինակ 12–ը), վիդեոյում մենակ մի կողմն ա ցույց տալիս, բայց ես նույն բանը նաև մյուս կողմի վրա եմ արել 10 հատ։ Տենց էր չէ՞ պետք անել: Ընդհանրապես կանոնավոր մարզվում եմ resistance band–երով ու գանտելներով ու լավ մարզավիճակում եմ, երևի էդ պատճառով միանգամից ամբողջը կարողացա անել, բայց լավ հոգնեցուցիչ էր  :Smile:  Մկանային ցավեր չունեմ հլը որ, մենակ ձախ կողմի վրա կոնքիս տակ մի քիչ կապտուկ ա եղել, կողքի վրա վարժություններից մեկը երևի էնքան էլ հարմար դիրքով չէի չոր հատակին  :Black Eye:  Յոգա մատի վրա եմ անում, բայց երևի էդ քիչ էր, ընթացքում զգացի չոր ա, մի հատ ծածկոց էլ դրեցի տակս։
Իսկ դու ո՞նց ես անում․ համ առաջին, համ երկրորդ մասը մի օրում բոլոր վարժությունները անում ե՞ս։ Ես մտածում եմ ամեն օր անեմ, բայց մի օր առաջին մասը, մյուս օրը՝ երկրորդ։

----------

Jarre (08.06.2020)

----------


## Jarre

@Արշակ ջան, մերսի պատասխանի համար։




> Հա, առաջին մասի բոլոր 34 վարժություններն արել եմ, ամեն մեկը տաս անգամ


Շատ լավ է!!!




> Ընդ որում, որոշ վարժություններ, որոնք սիմետրիկ չեն (օրինակ 12–ը), վիդեոյում մենակ մի կողմն ա ցույց տալիս, բայց ես նույն բանը նաև մյուս կողմի վրա եմ արել 10 հատ։ Տենց էր չէ՞ պետք անել:


Հա, Արշակ։ Դա շատ կարևոր կետ էր, որը մոռացել եմ նշել։ Բոլոր վարժությունները պետք է երկու կողմի վրա անել՝ աջ և ձախ։ Ես ուղղակի որ վիդեոները շատ չլինեն որոշ դեպքերում միայն մի կողմի վիդեոն եմ դրել, որ վարժությունը անելու ձևը պարզ լինի։ Բայց պետք է անել երկու կողմի վրա։




> Ընդհանրապես կանոնավոր մարզվում եմ resistance band–երով ու գանտելներով ու լավ մարզավիճակում եմ, երևի էդ պատճառով միանգամից ամբողջը կարողացա անել, բայց լավ հոգնեցուցիչ էր  Մկանային ցավեր չունեմ հլը որ, մենակ ձախ կողմի վրա կոնքիս տակ մի քիչ կապտուկ ա եղել, կողքի վրա վարժություններից մեկը երևի էնքան էլ հարմար դիրքով չէի չոր հատակին  Յոգա մատի վրա եմ անում, բայց երևի էդ քիչ էր, ընթացքում զգացի չոր ա, մի հատ ծածկոց էլ դրեցի տակս։


Հա, մատրասը քիչ ա ))) Ես հաստ մատրասի վրա էի անում։ Հիմա մեծ լողափի սրբիչ եմ վերցնում ու այգում եմ անում՝ հողի վրա, կամ էլ լողափին ավազի վրա։ Տենց շատ ավելի կոմֆորտ ա։




> Իսկ դու ո՞նց ես անում․ համ առաջին, համ երկրորդ մասը մի օրում բոլոր վարժությունները անում ե՞ս։ Ես մտածում եմ ամեն օր անեմ, բայց մի օր առաջին մասը, մյուս օրը՝ երկրորդ։


Արշակ ջան, ես երկար ժամանակ անում էի համ առաջինը ու համ երկորդը ու դա մի այլ կարգի հաճույք էր ինձ համար։ Տևում էր մոտ հիսուն րոպե մեկ ժամ։ 
Հետո տվեցի շատ երկար դադար։ Մոտ հինգ վեց տարի չեմ արել։ Էդ ընթացքում միայն վազում էի ու հեծանիվ էի քշում։ Հիմա վերսկսել եմ ու անում եմ միայն առաջին մասը օրը մեջ։ Երկրորդից որոշ վարժություններ անում եմ երեկոները տանը։ Բայց ուզում եմ նպատակ դնել մեկ օրում անել առաջինն ու երկրորդը։ 

Արշակ, փորձի մի օր երկուսը միասին անել։ Ուղղակի էդ ինտենսիվ առաջին մասից հետո, նենց ահավոր գերբնական հանգստություն ա պարգևում երկրորդ մասի ռաստյաժկաները, որ էլ չասած։ Ու էֆեկտը հենց նրանում ա, որ մի օրում անես։ Բայց եթե զգաս, որ գերծանրաբեռնվածություն է ուրեմն պետք չէ տենց անել։ Ուղղակի մի օր որ ստացվի արա ու գրի տպավորություններիդ մասին։ Շատ հետաքրքիր է։

----------

Աթեիստ (08.06.2020), Արշակ (08.06.2020)

----------

